# [SOLVED] D-Link DIR-655 Issue- no internet



## klarson5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello I've read through these forums and can not connect to the internet with a dir-655. I've done the whole reset, turn off/on method about a dozen times. Tried setting it up on multiple computers (and an ipod touch) and just about everything else. I'm somewhat of a newbie (to the site and networking), so I need some help. I do know that I need to post this.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Keith>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Keith-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : roc.mn.charter.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : roc.mn.charter.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-B4-3C-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ec12:3b4c:36a8:3cd4%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 26, 2010 10:21:53 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 27, 2010 10:21:53 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887643
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-0E-58-DB-00-19-DB-B4-3C-56

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.159.193.40
68.115.71.53
24.196.64.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.roc.mn.charter.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : roc.mn.charter.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:c87:3723:e74c:6af1(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c87:3723:e74c:6af1%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Keith>

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: D-Link DIR-655 Issue- no internet*

What is the exact make/model of the modem you're using? Have you tried a direct connection to the modem? Try this and posted the requested information after you finish the procedure.


The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## klarson5 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: D-Link DIR-655 Issue- no internet*

Updated the firmware and now it works like a charm.

Thanks


----------

